# Ainda hoje



## pkogan

¿Uno de los sentidos con que se usa la expresión _ainda hoje _en portugués es con sentido equivalente a _hoy mismo_ en espanol? 

Ej: No puede ser mañana, tiene que ser _hoy mismo._ / Não pode ser amanhã, tem que ser _ainda hoje_.

¿Es correcto?


----------



## Paraguayan

si, ainda hoje sería "todavía hoy" y yo lo entiendo como hoy mismo


----------



## spielenschach

Ainda hoje se usa a tecnologia do giz e da lousa - significa que, no obstante las tecnologías modernas como el  computador, por ejemplo, continuamos a usar (mucho o poco, no interessa),la jiza y la pizarra.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ain...sugexp=chrome,mod=17&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Ainda hoje se usa a tecnologia do giz e da lousa - significa que, no obstante las tecnologías modernas como el computador, por ejemplo, continuamos a usar (mucho o poco, no interessa),la jiza y la pizarra.


Concordo com a interpretação. *Ainda hoje* en português e *aínda hoxe* tienen el mismo significado del español *todavía/aún hoy* _(hoy = en la actualidad)_.


----------



## pkogan

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## cordobes82

Yo lo traduciría mejor como "*aún* hoy", siendo el "aún" sinónimo de todavía, pero más aplicable en esta oración.
Fijate como queda más entendible: "Ainda hoje persiste um pouco de machismo na sociedade". "Aún hoy persiste cierto machismo en la sociedad".





spielenschach said:


> Ainda hoje se usa a tecnologia do giz e da lousa - significa que, no obstante las tecnologías modernas como el  computador, por ejemplo, continuamos a usar (mucho o poco, no interessa),la jiza y la pizarra.



Pero con "continuamos a usar" te referís al portugués, ¿no? Porque en castellano sería "seguimos usando".


----------



## zema

De acuerdo con el "_aún hoy_", pero no funcionaría en la frase sobre la que preguntó pkogan: "Não pode ser amanhã, tem que ser _ainda hoje"._
En ese caso creo que diríamos: "...tiene que ser _hoy mismo_" o "...tiene que ser _para hoy_".


----------



## gvergara

Exato. Colo explicaão desse dicionário online: *8 Junto a advérbios ou locuções de tempo, serve para restringir-lhes a significação.*


----------



## spielenschach

> "...tiene que ser _para hoy"._





> Ainda hoje se usa a tecnologia do giz e da lousa - significa que, no obstante las tecnologías modernas como el computador, por ejemplo, continuamos a usar (mucho o poco, no interessa),la jiza y la pizarra.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Aind...hrome&ie=UTF-8


hoy, mañana, todos los días
Salud


----------



## zema

spielenschach said:


> hoy, mañana, todos los días
> Salud


  Não entendi, spielenschach...
 No caso da sua frase “_Ainda hoje_ se usa a tecnologia do giz e da lousa...”, a tradução “_Aún hoy..._” está perfeita. 

  Mas no caso da frase do pkogan “Não pode ser amanhã, tem que ser _ainda hoje_”, traduzir “..._aún hoy”_ não fica bem em espanhol. 
  Acho que o mais próximo que temos é “..._dentro del día de hoy”_ (ou seja: _hoje, antes que o dia acabe_). Mas é mais frequente dizer “..._hoy mismo_”. 
  Não usam “_ainda_” desse jeito em Portugal?


----------



## Alentugano

zema said:


> Não entendi, spielenschach...
> No caso da sua frase “_Ainda hoje_ se usa a tecnologia do giz e da lousa...”, a tradução “_Aún hoy..._” está perfeita.
> 
> Mas no caso da frase do pkogan “Não pode ser amanhã, tem que ser _ainda hoje_”, traduzir “..._aún hoy”_ não fica bem em espanhol.
> Acho que o mais próximo que temos é “..._dentro del día de hoy”_ (ou seja: _hoje, antes que o dia acabe_). Mas é mais frequente dizer “..._hoy mismo_”.
> Não usam “_ainda_” desse jeito em Portugal?



Usamos, sim, e muito!


----------



## pkogan

Queda claro, entonces, que en español decimos frecuentemente "No puede ser mañana, tiene que ser *hoy mismo*.". Por lo que confirma Alentugano, en portugués de portugal una traducción posible sería "Não pode ser amanhã, tem que ser *ainda hoje*." Correcto? Solamente faltaría que un brasileño nos confirmara que esa traducción también sería aplicable al portugués brasileño (a eso se refería mi consulta inicial... a si la equivalencia *hoy mismo* *= ainda hoje* es correcta).


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil, tanto pode ser "ainda hoje" como "hoje mesmo"
Não esqueça de pagar a conta de luz!
 Tem que ser hoje mesmo! 
Tem que ser ainda hoje!


----------



## zema

Alentugano said:


> Usamos, sim, e muito!


Obrigado, Alentugano!


----------



## pkogan

Obrigado Anaczz!


----------



## spielenschach

> Não usam “_ainda” desse jeito em Portugal_


Olá zema
Podes explicar em espanhol a minha ideia?
'Ainda hoje' quer dizer que coisas ou hábitos que se usaram há muito tempo continuam a ser usados actualmente.
Obrigado
Um bom dia para ti


----------



## zema

spielenschach said:


> Olá zema
> Podes explicar em espanhol a minha ideia?
> 'Ainda hoje' quer dizer que coisas ou hábitos que se usaram há muito tempo continuam a ser usados actualmente.
> Obrigado
> Um bom dia para ti


  Hola, spielenschach.
Tu explicación en español estaba prácticamente perfecta y se entendía sin problemas, le haría sólo un mínimo ajuste:
_
Ainda hoje se usa a tecnologia do giz e da lousa_ - significa que, no obstante las tecnologías modernas como el computador, por ejemplo, continuamos/seguimos usando (mucho o poco, no interesa) la tiza y la pizarra.

Versión argentinizada: _
Ainda hoje se usa a tecnologia do giz e da lousa_ - significa que, no obstante las tecnologías modernas como la computadora, por ejemplo, seguimos usando (mucho o poco, no interesa) la tiza y el pizarrón.

En este caso “_ainda hoje_” equivale a _todavía hoy/aún hoy_ (en la actualidad). 
  Creo que yo te malinterpreté, pensé que me querías decir que la otra significación de “_ainda hoje_” (_hoje mesmo_) no era posible en Pt-Eu


----------



## spielenschach

Obrigado zema, boa noite


----------

